# Identifying new cichlids I got



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello I just got five fish that are all alike from my lfs and the front aquarium said Honduran red point cichlids but they don't have any stripes they've got a couple of splotches of black on the sides the big ones little ones like right. St the tail where the body and there is a black splotch but not onto the tail part they're all gray color ,two of them have about 2 and 1/2 in in diameter long pointed anal fins I guess when I was chasing the other quite a bit. I don't think I got Honduran red points! I was wondering if I could possibly there's any way I could get some identification on these fish and how would I go about doing that through an internet forum I've got pictures that shows in pretty clear through the aquarium but my aquarium glass is getting some alage on it but need to see if I could get somebody to help me I want to know what kind of fish I have!


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Post a picture?


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Pictures of them ,sorry not sure this is done right !


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Another photo


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

New photo


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

To me it looks like a hybrid between (definitely) Firemouth and (probably) convict or hrp.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Another photo


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for your comment!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ichthys said:


> To me it looks like a hybrid between (definitely) Firemouth and (probably) convict or hrp.


This was my thought as well, but I know very light about central american cichlids.


----------

